
Show HN: Pokemon Go Controller – iOS - Cengkaruk
https://github.com/kahopoon/Pokemon-Go-Controller
======
wingerlang
Don't have much to say, but that's a pretty cool hack. I didn't know the Xcode
location thingy made the location "global" in the phone.

~~~
Cengkaruk
Yeah, me too. But we must keep the Xcode open while playing.

------
cphoover
totally cheating but cool. Was thinking it would be easy to do something like
this. Just careful not to get the ban-hammer

